# What to feed with diarrhea....raw or no?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I wasn't sure if this should be here or in the raw feed forum...

Need some advice....my girl had diarrhea Friday night into Saturday morning. I didn't feed her till late Saturday-rice and boiled chicken. Had a better poop Sunday morning. Fed her some cooked lamb/chicken/rice for breakfast. Also some dehydrated liver treats during some training. Didn't have any more chicken/rice this evening so I gave her some FreshPet chicken (which my other dog eats). Back to watery diarrhea tonight. She is drinking water and playing and wants to eat. I will be calling the vet in the morning but not sure what to do about the raw feeding....do I stop for now? 
I really have no clue why she has diarrhea....


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you mean *Fresh Pet *brand food is the "RAW FOOD" you are feeding or have you actually been giving the pup raw pieces of chicken or another RAW meat and then she got diarrhea?

What was she eating before the diarrhea started?

Moms


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would avoid liver during diarrhea. Withhold food for 24 hours.

I would also go to the vet and do a fecal.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes call your vet. Somthing is upsetting her system. She would probably need a bland diet for a few days. Boiled chicken and rice, ground beef (drained ) with white rice. Rice is binding it should help.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

What did you feed her Thursday/Friday?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

She is on a raw diet....not Fresh Pet. Pre made grinds and whole meat,bones, organs etc. She didn't eat anything out of the ordinary on Thursday. Turkey neck and beef liver and ground chicken. Her poop seemed to be getting firmer on Sunday but I ran out of chicken to boil and rice so I gave her some chicken Fresh Pet (which my other dog eats). Poop got loose again so after a 12 hour fast I gave her boiled chicken and rice and some pumpkin this afternoon. Also dropped off a stool sample at the vet. So now I am waiting for her next poop! When do you think she can go back on her usual raw diet?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed rice boiled with 2x the water, a lean meat and ginger for a couple of days.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Waiting on stool results. Here is what I am seeing this morning.... Sorry if it is gross but I am worried.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get some slippery elm bark and put two capsules into a heaping spoonful of yogurt, give that a half hour before you feed the bland diet. Several meals of bland before going to the raw. SLE helps heal the digestive system. Perfect form by the honest kitchen is another go to for this, but is pretty pricey.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Results from stool sample were negative for parasites and giardia. Vet put her on metranidazole. Still don't really know why she is having loose poops. She had another poop about an hour ago and it was still loose, mucousy, and has tons of little white things in it. A friend of mine thought it looked like bird seed. I took some to the vet and they said it could be bird seed too. I suppose it could be but hard to believe she had that much seed. I was thinking maybe some rice? But the white things are much smaller than a piece of rice. 
Might withhold rice and see if the little white things disappear....
If she did have a little feast under the bird feeder, she might have gotten some bird turd too. I imagine that can carry a lot of nasty things like e coli and salmonella. Would she be having other symptoms?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That does looks like birdseed.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't forget to add a probiotic about 2 hours before or 2 hours after the dose of antibiotic to keep the "healthy bacteria" in her gut. Especially since she is having a problem right now.

Here are two human grade products:
To Purchase From the USA: *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo):http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature (he can over-night this for you).

To Purchase From Canada: *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html

*Digest All +:* Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine

Our first GSD had stools several times like the picture you posted.

One was when she was detoxing from being taken off kibble and switched to raw and the other was when she was having bad bouts of EPI. Something to think about.

Moms


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

We recently went to raw with my GSD. His poops were much smaller, didn't smell a bit, turned white and crusty in a couple of days and dissipated in the rain each time.

What a relief not to have to pick up a bucket full of incredibly smelly poop every week when I mow.

But once in a while I see him with loose stool, especially when he's exercised. But that happened even when he was not on raw. So, I don't get excited about it.

LF


----------

